
Signal - reirob
https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/03/signal-leaks-your-phone-number-to-everyone-in-your-contacts/
======
eis
Mods: please change the title to something like "Signal leaks your phone
number to everyone in your contacts" or "Signal leaks your number to your
contacts"

